# What its "ASPECT"



## BestyTech (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all

I have been set a task that involve designing a website that is based around the use of http://www.aspect.com/ but i dont quite understand what http://www.aspect.com/ is all about...

Seems silly but could some one explain what the ASPECT concept is all about so i can get designing...

So far all i know is its to do with supplyers and companies/business' and keeping in contact or informed.

Any help would be greatfull

Thanks all.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if you have been assigned to make a site based on the layout of that company's site, or if you must make a site using their software.

If the former, take a look at their source code.

If the latter, check their "About Aspect" pages and maybe the user group sites.

Also, I suspect part of this assignment involves learning how to research new technology. That is a very important lesson, and best learned by doing.


----------

